# Horse and rider insurance!



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Personally I dont have insurance although I probably should coz I seem to be doing all the crazy stunts like you.......bareback being the insanest.............

When you get Mine microchipped tell me about it....Im intrested


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

If your a member of EFA- Equestrian Fedration of Australia you get insurance with it, but you can't get horse insurance with them.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah i know all about EFA Stuff..

I know you can get a Special one. i read it out of a Mag i had but i chucked it away :x


----------

